# Tile over existing Tile



## Leafan (Aug 10, 2010)

I am about to start a small bathroom. The client just wants a new ceramic floor. This is in a condo so I have concrete floors. 

The existing tile is set very well not lifting or anything. Just straight outta the late 70's early 80's. 

My question is can I just scratch coat over the existing tile and lay new right on top ?? Or should I remove it all

My plan is to remove it. But thought I would ask you all anyways??


----------



## mikeswoods (Oct 11, 2008)

You should be safe tiling over the top----if your facts are correct--Rough up the glaze with a grinder--

Use Kerabond and Keralastic or other two part thinset--no need to 'scratch coat ' it before setting.

Condos usually call for cork or other sound deadening material between tile and concrete .

If the existing tile was installed correctly--you are good to go--and will save the step of replacing that if you demo the old work.--Mike--


----------



## iHandy (Oct 10, 2007)

I believe you could under your circumstances deglaze the existing tile surface with a grinder and apply new tiles. The major technical concerns I can think of are weight on the floor and adhesion of the current tiles. Both of these seem fine.

Now, I think it's way more work and bother to add another layer of tile. And, it just doesn't seem like the way to do quality work for the way I roll.

Cheers,

argh Mikewoods beat me to it


----------



## mikeswoods (Oct 11, 2008)

Ihandy---He asked if it could be done successfully---Yes---

Is it the ideal way to do it? Not . Would I do it in a condo with sound deadening and a bunch of nosy neighbors? Probably.--Mike--


----------



## Bastien1337 (Dec 20, 2010)

Blah I hate my work being contingent on others, I would remove. But yeah it can be done.


----------



## Leafan (Aug 10, 2010)

As I said I am planing on removal. But was curious if I could just overlay. Sound deadening ?? I never thought about that. Hmmmmm. Maybe it would be easier and more cost efficient to just overlay?? 

Trust me guys this is a very low budget client. And I wouldn't have even taken this on if I were busier. But money is money. And I hate sitting at home.


----------



## mikeswoods (Oct 11, 2008)

It will hold just fine----I do overlays on old 1920s mud beds---never had an issue---


----------



## Leafan (Aug 10, 2010)

So I would need to use a two part mortar?? Or can I just use a good quick set


----------



## Bastien1337 (Dec 20, 2010)

Im curious, would you do an acid wash of somekind?


----------



## William James (Mar 5, 2010)

Just remember to take into consideration the height of the toilet flange (usually not a big deal) and the door clearance. Not big deals. Easier than pulling up solid tiles.


----------



## mikeswoods (Oct 11, 2008)

I've never used rapid set over existing tile---Read the bag---Rapid set is no where near as sticky as two part----Let's see what someone says that has used rapid set over tile.---Mike---


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Personally, I would not. You are putting your reputation on the line with someone else's installation. 

2 keys here: 1) 70's or 80's era home. I have see many questionable installs from that period. Tons of mastic was used back then. Are you _sure_ you want to trust that installation? 2) Depends on the construction of the building but most condo floors I see are over gypcrete. Sound deadening was done at an infrastructure level. It is rare that I find an apartment/condo that will require sound proofing on the floors. Perhaps you should ask and be certain. If that tile is over gypcrete, I would want to tear it out, address some of the 52 cracks you find, use a membrane and do it right. You're not gonna find a mud bed installation over a slab.

I'm sick of hearing about the customer's budget problems. If they don't have the cash to do it right, it doesn't matter what that the situation is. You're the professional here. Find out the construction of the building, if the association has any requirements for new flooring and bid it out how it should be done. 

At least you're asking about this before attempting! We get folks that stop by after the fact and ask questions. :no: Good luck with your project. You should at least come back and post a new thread about what you found. It will be good experience for all of us to hear what was under those tiles.


----------



## Bastien1337 (Dec 20, 2010)

angus242 said:


> Personally, I would not. You are putting your reputation on the line with someone else's installation.
> 
> 2 keys here: 1) 70's or 80's era home. I have see many questionable installs from that period. Tons of mastic was used back then. Are you _sure_ you want to trust that installation? 2) Depends on the construction of the building but most condo floors I see are over gypcrete. Sound deadening was done at an infrastructure level. It is rare that I find an apartment/condo that will require sound proofing on the floors. Perhaps you should ask and be certain. If that tile is over gypcrete, I would want to tear it out, address some of the 52 cracks you find, use a membrane and do it right. You're not gonna find a mud bed installation over a slab.
> 
> ...


:notworthy


----------



## jason. (Aug 18, 2010)

angus242 said:


> Personally, I would not. You are putting your reputation on the line with someone else's installation.
> 
> 2 keys here: 1) 70's or 80's era home. I have see many questionable installs from that period. Tons of mastic was used back then. Are you _sure_ you want to trust that installation? 2) Depends on the construction of the building but most condo floors I see are over gypcrete. Sound deadening was done at an infrastructure level. It is rare that I find an apartment/condo that will require sound proofing on the floors. Perhaps you should ask and be certain. If that tile is over gypcrete, I would want to tear it out, address some of the 52 cracks you find, use a membrane and do it right. You're not gonna find a mud bed installation over a slab.
> 
> ...


Well said :thumbup:


----------



## Aaron Tritt (Feb 4, 2011)

I haven't been there yet, but there will be a seminar or two this year at Coverings that talks about the legitamacy of tile over tile applications.

I will let you all know what they say after I attend the class.

Of course, if tiles are cracked or popping off the floor don't want to go over them...


----------



## Leafan (Aug 10, 2010)

So I started the bathroom floor. Once I removed the vanity I was able to clearly see no sound dampening was used. Just tile on concrete floor. 

So out it all comes. Lol


----------



## Leafan (Aug 10, 2010)

What a nice view from the clients balcony. Eh.


----------



## mikeswoods (Oct 11, 2008)

Nice view----You failed to mention that the 'tile' was mosaic--you did well to pull it.

As with all things--when you use the best methods, no one can complain.---Mike---


----------



## Leafan (Aug 10, 2010)

mikeswoods said:


> Nice view----You failed to mention that the 'tile' was mosaic--you did well to pull it.
> 
> As with all things--when you use the best methods, no one can complain.---Mike---


Glad you approve. Lol. I always try my best to do things the right way. And pulling it up was the right call for sure.


----------



## Bastien1337 (Dec 20, 2010)

Leafan said:


> What a nice view from the clients balcony. Eh.


Wow right by the OCAD building? thats pretty awesome.


----------



## Leafan (Aug 10, 2010)

Bastien1337 said:


> Wow right by the OCAD building? thats pretty awesome.


It's literally across the street. Lol. It's quite a nice view. And the first time I have ever really gotten to look at that building. It's pretty cool how they built it eh.


----------



## Bastien1337 (Dec 20, 2010)

its a strange building, but its funky for sure.

toronto loves their odd ass buildings.

OCAD
A.G.O
the R.O.M.


----------



## Leafan (Aug 10, 2010)

Thought I would let you all know I finished the floor already. Not bad timing if I say so myself atting my back: Lol. 2 days removed toilet vanity tile floor and tile base. Installed all new tile floor base. Toilet vanity. And even painted the bathroom for no charge.


----------



## Hmrepairs (Sep 11, 2010)

Nice view, nice area. Hard to believe there were budget problems!


----------



## Leafan (Aug 10, 2010)

I know. But they were a young couple just starting on there own in a new city. But it all worked out.


----------



## Bastien1337 (Dec 20, 2010)

Leafan said:


> I know. But they were a young couple just starting on there own in a new city. But it all worked out.


is that a ledger for a shelf in the closet?, pita cutting around those metal casings eh?


----------



## Leafan (Aug 10, 2010)

Bastien1337 said:


> is that a ledger for a shelf in the closet?, pita cutting around those metal casings eh?


Yeah. Shelves all the way up the closet. I normally cut the jambs and go under with the tile. But they were steel frames and in bad shape. Lol.


----------



## Bastien1337 (Dec 20, 2010)

Leafan said:


> Yeah. Shelves all the way up the closet. I normally cut the jambs and go under with the tile. But they were steel frames and in bad shape. Lol.


yeah i've tiled quite a few condos, the casings are always a head ache.


----------

